# slayer schrift effekt



## Kurt Cobain (27. Mai 2005)

hallo

ich hab bei slayer eine schrift gesehen und wollte fragen ob man mit photoshop 6.0 auch so einen brenn effekt auf eine schrift machen kann.
hier die schrift http://images.amazon.com/images/P/B00008DDH0.01.LZZZZZZZ.jpg 


danke für jede hilfe


----------



## versuch13 (27. Mai 2005)

Hi,

 das kannst du eventuell mit Ebeneneffekten machen. Schein nach außen, gelb usw.
 Einfach auf die Text Ebene doppelklicken. Ich denke das sieht aber nur so gut aus, weil die Schrift auch so ein wenig dreckig ist.


 Gruß


----------



## Pianoman (28. Mai 2005)

Was sicher auch einen Versuch wert ist, wäre die Schriftebene zu duplizieren, leicht weichzuzeichnen und mit den verschiedenen Ebenenmodi zu experimentieren.
Ich hab da schon einige ganz gute Leuchteffekte erzielt.
lg.


----------



## chmee (28. Mai 2005)

Ich würde auch eher Pianomans Weise bevorzugen. 
1. Auswahl der Schrift machen.
2. Auswahl vergrößern
3. Leicht weichzeichnen
und als Maske/Alpha benutzen zB für eine/mehrere mit LinearFade gefüllte Ebene/n.
4. Mit den Modi spielen...

mfg chmee


----------



## Kurt Cobain (31. Mai 2005)

```
3. Leicht weichzeichnen
und als Maske/Alpha benutzen zB für eine/mehrere mit LinearFade gefüllte Ebene/n.
```

was ist eine maske?was ist ein LinearFade?


----------



## chmee (31. Mai 2005)

Unten die Bilder:

Der linearFade heisst bei PhS GradientTool beim Eimer  Mein Fehler..

mfg chmee


----------

